
FluidDB Launches - mcxx
http://blogs.fluidinfo.com/fluidDB/2009/08/17/fluiddb-launches/
======
petercooper
Dear people who want their project to do well and become popular, make it easy
to find out WTF your project actually _is_ and make it obvious wherever
visitors end up.

I read this blog post, didn't work out what FluidDB was. Clicked on "FluidDB"
and went to the main page of the blog - no help. Clicked on "About" in the
left hand column.. it's just some default page with nothing about FluidDB.
Googled for FluidDB and found the official homepage at position 4. Their
homepage similarly does not explain what FluidDB is at all.. _groan_

~~~
terrycojones
Hi Peter - you're right, it could have been a lot better.

The link on the right (Docs: fluidDB) is probably the best place for you to
start <http://doc.fluidinfo.com/fluidDB/>

Terry

------
ihumanable
If I'm reading the high-level description correctly, the plan here is for this
thing to be one giant centralized instance. Can anyone verify that I'm reading
that right? Not that I have any pro or con feelings towards this architecture,
just not sure if I'm fully grokking it.

~~~
terrycojones
Yes, that's right. The control is centralized, but the storage and the
computation are fully distributed. We spent a long time working on what we
think will be a scalable architecture. The query language is deliberately
simple to make everything fast (there's only B-tree lookups and set ops on
object IDs) and easily parallelizable. And this is the 3rd implementation :-)

------
caffeine
Does anyone know if this has a Push/Subscribe functionality? Machine-oriented
twitterpedia is too good a buzzword not to have an implementation somewhere..

~~~
terrycojones
Hi. We've built things in a way that will allow for multiple front ends. The
HTTP interface is just the first. We'd like to do XMPP next, but haven't
started on it.

